# Traceroute



## NodeBytes (Aug 14, 2013)

Would you please traceroute this for me?

webserver.softgit.com

I want to see what the inbound routes look like from multiple locations.

Thanks!


----------



## Zach (Aug 14, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Would you please traceroute this for me?
> 
> webserver.softgit.com
> 
> ...


1 s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243) 1 msec 0 msec 1 msec
2 webserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244) 0 msec 0 msec 0 msec

Continuum:


$ traceroute webserver.softgit.com
traceroute to webserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244), 30 hops max, 60 byte packe ts
1 64.79.111.1 (64.79.111.1) 0.597 ms 0.572 ms 0.545 ms
2 74.121.180.89.rdns.continuumdatacenters.com (74.121.180.89) 0.436 ms 0.431 ms 0.480 ms
3 chi-bb1-link.telia.net (213.248.104.109) 7.524 ms 8.122 ms 8.368 ms
4 level3-ic-300135-chi-bb1.c.telia.net (213.248.87.238) 4.191 ms 4.301 ms 4 .341 ms
5 ae-32-52.ebr2.Chicago1.Level3.net (4.69.138.62) 1.783 ms 1.782 ms 1.770 m s
6 ae-5-5.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.140.194) 5.593 ms 5.700 ms 4.079 ms
7 ae-22-52.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.138.165) 1.622 ms 1.627 ms 1.745 ms
8 KRAMER-CEIL.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.26.47.58) 24.650 ms 24.642 ms 24. 631 ms
9 45.smart-dns.net (206.212.240.45) 24.620 ms 24.616 ms 24.600 ms
10 sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218) 25.634 ms 25.797 ms 2 5.008 ms
11 s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243) 24.621 ms 24.599 ms 24.726 ms
12 appserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244) 25.405 ms 25.382 ms 25.387 ms



DigiCube, FR


```
# traceroute webserver.softgit.com
traceroute to webserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244), 30 hops max, 60 byte packe                                                                                                                                                             ts
 1  gw-s3i.digicube.fr (95.130.10.1)  0.163 ms  0.087 ms  0.152 ms
 2  dcgw02.digicube.fr (95.130.8.4)  0.188 ms  0.348 ms  0.300 ms
 3  xe-10-2-0-657.par-gar-score-1-re0.interoute.net (195.81.238.45)  10.344 ms                                                                                                                                                               10.352 ms  10.298 ms
 4  ae0-0.par-gar-score-2-re1.interoute.net (212.23.42.26)  7.169 ms  7.168 ms                                                                                                                                                               7.125 ms
 5  po-2.r02.parsfr01.fr.bb.gin.ntt.net (81.25.197.185)  7.516 ms  7.442 ms  7.5                                                                                                                                                             48 ms
 6  ae11.edge4.Paris.Level3.net (4.68.63.117)  7.617 ms  7.676 ms  7.634 ms
 7  vlan90.csw4.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.168.254)  99.558 ms ae-60-60.csw1.Paris1                                                                                                                                                             .Level3.net (4.69.168.62)  100.005 ms vlan80.csw3.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.168.19                                                                                                                                                             0)  99.739 ms
 8  ae-61-61.ebr1.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.161.77)  99.689 ms ae-91-91.ebr1.Paris                                                                                                                                                             1.Level3.net (4.69.161.89)  99.977 ms ae-71-71.ebr1.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.161.                                                                                                                                                             81)  99.670 ms
 9  ae-47-47.ebr1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.143.109)  100.158 ms ae-46-46.ebr1.Lo                                                                                                                                                             ndon1.Level3.net (4.69.143.105)  100.085 ms ae-47-47.ebr1.London1.Level3.net (4.                                                                                                                                                             69.143.109)  100.360 ms
10  vlan103.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.143.94)  99.884 ms vlan101.ebr2.London                                                                                                                                                             1.Level3.net (4.69.143.86)  99.838 ms vlan102.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.143.                                                                                                                                                             90)  99.823 ms
11  ae-41-41.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.137.66)  99.896 ms  99.851 ms ae-43-                                                                                                                                                             43.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.137.74)  99.596 ms
12  4.69.201.46 (4.69.201.46)  99.829 ms ae-4-4.ebr1.NewYork2.Level3.net (4.69.1                                                                                                                                                             41.18)  99.955 ms 4.69.201.42 (4.69.201.42)  99.457 ms
13  ae-1-100.ebr2.NewYork2.Level3.net (4.69.135.254)  99.719 ms  99.671 ms  100.                                                                                                                                                             496 ms
14  ae-2-2.ebr1.Chicago1.Level3.net (4.69.132.65)  102.134 ms  102.078 ms  100.7                                                                                                                                                             87 ms
15  ae-6-6.ebr1.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.140.190)  100.717 ms  101.029 ms  101.                                                                                                                                                             086 ms
16  ae-12-51.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.138.133)  278.608 ms  278.686 ms  27                                                                                                                                                             8.728 ms
17  KRAMER-CEIL.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.26.47.58)  104.056 ms  103.933 ms  1                                                                                                                                                             04.043 ms
18  45.smart-dns.net (206.212.240.45)  104.104 ms  104.422 ms  103.747 ms
19  sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218)  103.793 ms  103.333 ms  105.286 ms
20  s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243)  102.850 ms  103.062 ms  103.802 ms
21  appserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244)  102.790 ms  102.668 ms  103.157 ms
```


----------



## MannDude (Aug 14, 2013)

```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute webserver.softgit.com
traceroute to webserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  0.506 ms  1.123 ms  1.329 ms
 2  10.194.144.2 (10.194.144.2)  17.587 ms *  17.746 ms
 3  69.174.129.30 (69.174.129.30)  10.770 ms  10.943 ms  11.196 ms
 4  te4-2.211.ccr01.ind01.atlas.cogentco.com (38.104.214.225)  75.973 ms  75.911 ms  75.831 ms
 5  te3-7.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.3.29)  71.592 ms  71.836 ms  71.765 ms
 6  38.104.216.162 (38.104.216.162)  75.562 ms  74.749 ms  68.132 ms
 7  sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218)  70.041 ms  70.099 ms  70.332 ms
 8  s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243)  69.631 ms  69.367 ms  69.678 ms
 9  appserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244)  69.780 ms  69.841 ms  69.892 ms
```


----------



## drmike (Aug 15, 2013)

From somewhere in NY State:



> 8: vlan60.csw1.NewYork1.Level3.net 22.149ms asymm 11
> 9: ae-72-72.ebr2.NewYork1.Level3.net 22.172ms asymm 11
> 10: ae-46-46.ebr2.NewYork2.Level3.net 22.385ms asymm 11
> 11: ae-2-2.ebr1.Chicago1.Level3.net 22.581ms
> ...



From Kansas City:



> 4: te0-3-0-4.mpd22.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com 0.592ms
> 5: te0-7-0-1.mpd22.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com 12.906ms
> 6: no reply
> 7: 38.104.216.162 16.488ms
> ...



Chicago, IL (Backupsy)



> 6: ae6-101.cr1.ord1.us.nlayer.net 1.276ms
> 7: ae1-30g.ar1.ord1.us.nlayer.net 6.914ms
> 8: ae2-121.chi11.ip4.tinet.net 1.599ms
> 9: internap-gw.ip4.tinet.net 1.802ms
> ...


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Aug 15, 2013)

From my home in NY:



> 5    13 ms    10 ms    10 ms  rtr1-ge1-15.mhe.prnynj.cv.net [67.83.252.129]
> 
> 6    12 ms    18 ms    11 ms  65.19.119.209
> 
> ...


----------



## blergh (Aug 15, 2013)

5     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  lin-cr1.sto-cr1.bahnhof.net [85.24.151.210]
  6     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  sto-cr1.sto-ste-ar1.bahnhof.net [46.59.112.105]
  7     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  te0-7-0-9.ccr21.sto01.atlas.cogentco.com [149.6.168.141]
  8    28 ms    28 ms    28 ms  te0-7-0-27.ccr22.sto03.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.58.198]
  9    28 ms    25 ms    25 ms  te0-0-1-3.ccr42.ham01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.72.117]
 10    30 ms    30 ms    34 ms  te0-0-0-3.mpd21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.50.57]
 11    47 ms    47 ms    47 ms  te0-3-0-7.ccr21.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.78.2]
 12   114 ms   117 ms   118 ms  te0-4-0-3.ccr21.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.44.205]
 13   127 ms   124 ms   120 ms  te0-6-0-1.ccr21.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.44.114]
 14   127 ms   130 ms   130 ms  te3-1.ccr01.buf02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.43.62]
 15   131 ms   135 ms   133 ms  te2-8.ccr02.cle04.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.43.117]
 16   131 ms   131 ms   135 ms  te7-8.ccr01.tol01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.43.121]
 17   137 ms   142 ms   156 ms  te3-8.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.45.125]
 18   134 ms   134 ms   134 ms  38.104.216.162
 19   138 ms   134 ms   137 ms  sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com [67.214.170.218]
 20   138 ms   138 ms   138 ms  s6.sb.softgit.com [67.214.170.243]
 21   134 ms   137 ms   134 ms  appserver.softgit.com [67.214.170.244]
From somewhere in Sweden.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Aug 15, 2013)

2 8 ms 7 ms 14 ms 217.32.143.132
3 11 ms 39 ms 39 ms 217.32.143.158
4 8 ms 8 ms 8 ms 213.120.181.166
5 9 ms 8 ms 8 ms 217.41.169.13
6 8 ms 8 ms 15 ms 217.41.169.107
7 8 ms 8 ms 8 ms acc1-xe-4-2-0.sf.21cn-ipp.bt.net [109.159.251.10
1]
8 23 ms 23 ms 16 ms core1-te0-5-0-7.ealing.ukcore.bt.net [109.159.25
1.21]
9 16 ms 21 ms 39 ms peer2-xe3-0-0.telehouse.ukcore.bt.net [109.159.2
54.223]
10 24 ms 15 ms 13 ms 166-49-211-174.eu.bt.net [166.49.211.174]
11 19 ms 21 ms 16 ms 195.66.224.130
12 95 ms 95 ms 96 ms vb1042.rar3.nyc-ny.us.xo.net [207.88.13.202]
13 111 ms 112 ms 116 ms 207.88.14.62.ptr.us.xo.net [207.88.14.62]
14 124 ms 111 ms 112 ms 207.88.184.146.ptr.us.xo.net [207.88.184.146]
15 110 ms 109 ms 117 ms border6.po2-bbnet2.chg.pnap.net [64.94.32.75]
16 112 ms 121 ms 114 ms giglinx-44.border6.chg.pnap.net [69.25.148.66]
17 112 ms 114 ms 115 ms 45.smart-dns.net [206.212.240.45]
18 128 ms 116 ms 115 ms sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com [67.214.170.2
18]
19 114 ms 123 ms 112 ms s6.sb.softgit.com [67.214.170.243]
20 119 ms 114 ms 112 ms appserver.softgit.com [67.214.170.244]

From Doncaster, UK


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 15, 2013)

Tallin - Estonia:


traceroute webserver.softgit.com
traceroute to webserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 46.*
2 80.*
3 r9-ae3-0-Tln-Linx-EE.linxtelecom.net (195.222.7.169) 0.280 ms 0.260 ms 0.315 ms
4 r9-ae2-0-Sln-Song-SE.linxtelecom.net (212.47.201.190) 7.125 ms 7.066 ms 6.658 ms
5 xe-10-3-1-651.bar1.Stockholm1.Level3.net (213.242.110.77) 5.723 ms 5.751 ms 5.783 ms
6 ae-112-3502.bar1.Stockholm1.Level3.net (4.69.158.246) 138.294 ms ae-111-3501.bar1.Stockholm1.Level3.net (4.69.158.242) 141.271 ms ae-113-3503.bar1.Stockholm1.Level3.net (4.69.158.250) 140.353 ms
7 ae-45-45.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.166) 137.579 ms 137.645 ms ae-47-47.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.174) 138.871 ms
8 ae-83-83.csw3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.10) 136.973 ms ae-63-63.csw1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.2) 137.808 ms ae-73-73.csw2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.6) 140.234 ms
9 ae-91-91.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.13) 140.251 ms 140.300 ms ae-61-61.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.1) 139.467 ms
10 ae-46-46.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.143.138) 136.899 ms ae-45-45.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.143.134) 139.484 ms ae-47-47.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.143.142) 137.339 ms
11 ae-44-44.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.137.62) 138.244 ms 139.863 ms 137.858 ms
12 ae-5-5.ebr2.Washington12.Level3.net (4.69.143.222) 137.627 ms 139.001 ms 137.015 ms
13 ae-6-6.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.148.146) 139.479 ms 138.590 ms 139.589 ms
14 * * ae-22-52.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.138.165) 137.521 ms
15 KRAMER-CEIL.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.26.47.58) 141.677 ms 139.817 ms 141.786 ms
16 45.smart-dns.net (206.212.240.45) 141.015 ms 139.772 ms 139.085 ms
17 sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218) 141.918 ms 142.840 ms 140.944 ms
18 s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243) 141.472 ms 141.310 ms 142.481 ms
19 appserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244) 142.114 ms 141.985 ms 141.972 ms


Netherlands:


traceroute webserver.softgit.com
traceroute to webserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 *
2 *
3 te0-0-0-19.mag21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.76.121) 1.768 ms 1.759 ms 1.814 ms
4 te0-7-0-17.mpd22.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.76.214) 1.800 ms 1.826 ms te0-7-0-5.mpd21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.76.133) 1.771 ms
5 te0-1-0-2.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.37.110) 11.656 ms te0-0-0-2.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.78.14) 11.641 ms te0-6-0-1.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.78.18) 11.924 ms
6 te0-4-0-3.ccr22.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.209) 84.666 ms te0-4-0-3.ccr21.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.205) 84.508 ms te0-3-0-4.ccr21.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.141) 84.355 ms
7 te0-1-0-6.ccr22.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.42.237) 91.815 ms te0-6-0-0.ccr21.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.7.213) 92.199 ms te0-6-0-2.ccr22.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.217) 91.616 ms
8 te4-3.ccr01.buf02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.27.66) 243.700 ms 243.766 ms 243.665 ms
9 te8-8.ccr02.cle04.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.31.237) 245.627 ms te4-2.ccr02.cle04.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.27.86) 246.176 ms te7-8.ccr02.cle04.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.82) 245.562 ms
10 te8-8.ccr01.tol01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.45.134) 318.428 ms te7-8.ccr01.tol01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.121) 319.155 ms te7-7.ccr01.tol01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.45.130) 318.489 ms
11 te3-8.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.45.125) 125.991 ms te4-2.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.7.154) 125.828 ms te3-8.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.45.125) 334.380 ms
12 38.104.216.162 (38.104.216.162) 105.591 ms 105.103 ms 105.116 ms
13 sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218) 105.565 ms 105.381 ms 105.362 ms
14 s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243) 105.405 ms 105.190 ms 104.998 ms
15 appserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244) 106.649 ms 106.610 ms 105.823 ms


Tampa, Florida:


traceroute webserver.softgit.com
traceroute to webserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 *
2 *
3 xe-8-0-0.bar2.Tampa1.Level3.net (4.34.130.165) 0.800 ms 0.775 ms 0.751 ms
4 ae-12-12.ebr1.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.137.118) 42.162 ms 42.735 ms 42.722 ms
5 ae-14-14.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.151.117) 43.364 ms 42.839 ms 43.330 ms
6 ae-22-52.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.138.165) 43.478 ms 43.516 ms 43.538 ms
7 KRAMER-CEIL.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.26.47.58) 45.856 ms 46.187 ms 46.299 ms
8 45.smart-dns.net (206.212.240.45) 46.263 ms 45.688 ms 45.654 ms
9 sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218) 46.795 ms 46.943 ms 47.203 ms
10 s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243) 46.031 ms 46.594 ms 46.570 ms
11 appserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244) 46.585 ms 46.560 ms 46.024 ms


Atlanta:


traceroute webserver.softgit.com
traceroute to webserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 *
2 *
3 xe-9-3-0.chi12.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.180.241) 42.814 ms xe-5-0-0.chi12.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.181.150) 43.343 ms xe-9-3-0.chi12.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.180.241) 42.784 ms
4 internap-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.70.2) 30.280 ms 30.609 ms 30.862 ms
5 border6.po1-bbnet1.chg.pnap.net (64.94.32.11) 31.332 ms border6.po2-bbnet2.chg.pnap.net (64.94.32.75) 30.069 ms border6.po1-bbnet1.chg.pnap.net (64.94.32.11) 31.081 ms
6 giglinx-44.border6.chg.pnap.net (69.25.148.66) 46.156 ms 46.098 ms 46.886 ms
7 45.smart-dns.net (206.212.240.45) 46.213 ms 47.010 ms 46.716 ms
8 sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218) 46.771 ms 47.149 ms 47.395 ms
9 s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243) 46.659 ms 46.621 ms 47.153 ms
10 appserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244) 47.514 ms 47.021 ms 47.431 ms


Chicago:


```
traceroute webserver.softgit.com
traceroute to webserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  *
 2  *
 3  chi-bb1-link.telia.net (213.248.104.109)  9.449 ms  9.433 ms  9.350 ms
 4  level3-ic-300135-chi-bb1.c.telia.net (213.248.87.238)  1.680 ms  1.653 ms  1.697 ms
 5  ae-32-52.ebr2.Chicago1.Level3.net (4.69.138.62)  1.451 ms  1.509 ms  1.494 ms
 6  ae-5-5.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.140.194)  1.714 ms  1.442 ms  1.504 ms
 7  ae-22-52.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.138.165)  2.286 ms  1.952 ms  1.877 ms
 8  KRAMER-CEIL.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.26.47.58)  4.809 ms  4.769 ms  4.688 ms
 9  45.smart-dns.net (206.212.240.45)  4.754 ms  4.717 ms  4.655 ms
10  sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218)  5.277 ms  5.513 ms  5.300 ms
11  s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243)  5.225 ms  5.453 ms  5.380 ms
12  appserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244)  5.310 ms  5.219 ms  5.157 ms
```


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 15, 2013)

From my home connection via Fairpoint in New England:


Tracing route to webserver.softgit.com [67.214.170.244]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 7 ms 8 ms 7 ms 71.168.66.1
3 6 ms 7 ms 7 ms 64.222.166.82
4 12 ms 12 ms 11 ms pool-64-222-213-132.port.east.myfairpoint.net [64.222.213.132]
5 11 ms 12 ms 10 ms pool-64-222-213-129.port.east.myfairpoint.net [64.222.213.129]
6 48 ms 69 ms 135 ms te7-5.ccr02.alb02.atlas.cogentco.com [38.104.52.33]
7 34 ms 27 ms 27 ms te8-8.ccr01.buf02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.27.178]
8 34 ms 33 ms 75 ms te4-2.ccr02.cle04.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.27.86]
9 246 ms 239 ms 230 ms te8-8.ccr01.tol01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.45.134]
10 200 ms 236 ms 206 ms te4-2.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.7.154]
11 37 ms 40 ms 38 ms 38.104.216.162
12 42 ms 40 ms 40 ms sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com [67.214.170.218]
13 38 ms 37 ms 38 ms s6.sb.softgit.com [67.214.170.243]
14 39 ms 63 ms 40 ms appserver.softgit.com [67.214.170.244]

Fairpoint > Cogent > Sustainable DC

Cogent takes it from Albany to Buffalo to Cleveland to Toledo to South Bend, then hands off to Sustainable DCs there.


----------



## notFound (Aug 15, 2013)

LDEX DC



> HOST: jupiter.konsole.co.uk       Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
> 1. ldex-gw1.castlegem.co.uk      0.0%    10    0.6   0.6   0.5   0.7   0.0
> 2. 93.191.35.129                 0.0%    10    1.2   8.5   0.5  78.6  24.6
> 3. ge-5-3-1-168.edge3.London2.L  0.0%    10    0.9   5.4   0.7  38.6  11.9
> ...


----------



## dmmcintyre3 (Aug 15, 2013)

Comcast in South Carolina


```
bash-3.2$ mtr -wrc 10 webserver.softgit.com
HOST: macbookpro.local                                   Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- 192.168.1.1                                         0.0%    10    2.4   2.1   1.4   3.5   0.7
  2.|-- 71.204.252.1                                        0.0%    10   28.5  29.6  18.0  42.7   6.2
  3.|-- te-1-4-sr01.hollywood.sc.chrlstn.comcast.net        0.0%    10   11.6  15.5  10.6  28.8   6.9
  4.|-- te-9-3-ur01.ashleyriver.sc.chrlstn.comcast.net      0.0%    10   11.5  12.7  10.7  15.1   1.5
  5.|-- te-8-1-ar01.charleston.sc.chrlstn.comcast.net       0.0%    10   11.7  13.8  11.7  18.0   1.9
  6.|-- xe-0-0-2-0-ar05.savannah.ga.savannah.comcast.net    0.0%    10   33.4  17.1  12.9  33.4   5.9
  7.|-- te-0-3-0-12-ar02.southside.fl.jacksvil.comcast.net  0.0%    10   21.5  21.0  18.0  24.8   2.1
  8.|-- 68.86.89.193                                        0.0%    10   26.8  27.8  24.9  31.8   2.3
  9.|-- xe-8-0-0.edge2.miami1.level3.net                    0.0%    10   25.5  34.7  23.6  78.4  18.1
 10.|-- ae-32-52.ebr2.miami1.level3.net                    10.0%    10   59.8  55.8  52.9  59.8   2.3
 11.|-- ae-2-2.ebr2.atlanta2.level3.net                     0.0%    10   54.5  56.9  53.5  61.7   3.1
 12.|-- ae-3-3.ebr2.chicago1.level3.net                    10.0%    10   56.2  58.2  54.7  68.5   4.3
 13.|-- ae-5-5.ebr2.chicago2.level3.net                    10.0%    10   55.2  56.7  54.8  62.9   2.5
 14.|-- ae-22-52.car2.chicago2.level3.net                  20.0%    10   55.5  56.1  53.1  60.4   2.2
 15.|-- kramer-ceil.car2.chicago2.level3.net                0.0%    10   60.3  59.9  57.4  64.9   2.7
 16.|-- 45.smart-dns.net                                    0.0%    10   55.8  58.4  55.8  61.7   1.9
 17.|-- sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com                  0.0%    10   59.6  59.0  56.9  61.6   1.5
 18.|-- s6.sb.softgit.com                                   0.0%    10   58.8  59.7  57.5  64.0   2.2
 19.|-- appserver.softgit.com                              10.0%    10   57.2  59.4  56.7  63.5   2.3
```


----------



## KS_Phillip (Aug 15, 2013)

Las Vegas, USA 


5 te0-4-0-5.mpd22.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.2.121) 7.936 ms te0-4-0-5.mpd21.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.85.169) 8.094 ms 8.090 ms
6 te0-3-0-4.mpd22.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.45.106) 27.000 ms te0-0-0-7.mpd22.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.3.94) 26.832 ms te0-1-0-6.mpd21.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.170) 21.217 ms
7 te0-2-0-2.mpd21.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.166) 58.738 ms te0-4-0-3.mpd21.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.45.77) 58.701 ms te0-0-0-2.mpd21.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.37) 58.698 ms
8 te0-2-0-5.mpd22.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.88.54) 78.876 ms te0-7-0-4.mpd21.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.2.234) 70.798 ms te0-4-0-6.mpd21.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.84.82) 70.928 ms
9 te4-1.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.27.62) 73.990 ms te3-2.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.25.61) 80.159 ms te4-1.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.27.62) 74.012 ms
10 38.104.216.162 (38.104.216.162) 73.866 ms 73.833 ms 73.847 ms
11 sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218) 83.173 ms 83.241 ms 82.899 ms
12 s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243) 78.260 ms 78.385 ms 78.321 ms
13 appserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244) 82.872 ms 82.820 ms 83.331 ms

Northern Sweden


4 lul-rr1.ume-cr1.bahnhof.net (85.24.151.202) 9.499 ms 6.646 ms 4.363 ms
5 * * *
6 svl-cr1.gav-cr1.bahnhof.net (85.24.151.191) 14.666 ms 13.682 ms 13.525 ms
7 gav-cr1.sto-cr3.bahnhof.net (85.24.151.194) 13.981 ms 15.636 ms 14.410 ms
8 sto-cr3.sto-cr1.bahnhof.net (46.59.112.51) 14.127 ms 14.215 ms 13.868 ms
9 sto-cr1.sto-ste-ar1.bahnhof.net (46.59.112.105) 15.806 ms
sto-cr1.sto-ste-ar1.bahnhof.net (85.24.151.29) 13.996 ms
sto-cr1.sto-ste-ar1.bahnhof.net (46.59.112.105) 13.608 ms
10 te0-7-0-9.ccr21.sto01.atlas.cogentco.com (149.6.168.141) 14.117 ms 14.632 ms 15.216 ms
11 te0-7-0-21.ccr21.sto03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.58.194) 15.050 ms
te0-7-0-26.ccr21.sto03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.60.29) 15.057 ms
te0-2-0-4.ccr22.sto03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.58.210) 36.772 ms
12 te0-0-1-3.ccr41.ham01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.73.41) 33.319 ms
te0-0-0-3.ccr42.ham01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.3.205) 35.919 ms
te0-8-1-1.ccr42.ham01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.72.9) 37.008 ms
13 te0-0-0-4.mpd21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.60.177) 46.097 ms
te0-1-0-3.ccr21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.50.45) 38.931 ms
te0-1-0-3.ccr22.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.49.49) 42.633 ms
14 te0-5-0-7.ccr21.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.48.41) 50.435 ms
te0-3-0-2.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.37.126) 52.519 ms
te0-4-0-2.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.58.42) 56.084 ms
15 te0-3-0-4.ccr22.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.0.74) 125.289 ms
te0-2-0-4.ccr22.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.69) 125.971 ms
te0-2-0-4.ccr21.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.0.70) 130.101 ms
16 te0-1-0-4.ccr22.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.106) 133.383 ms
te0-1-0-5.ccr21.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.98) 129.236 ms
te0-6-0-0.ccr22.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.42.225) 134.853 ms
17 te8-1.ccr01.buf02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.27.70) 134.719 ms
te4-3.ccr01.buf02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.27.66) 136.392 ms
te7-1.ccr01.buf02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.66) 135.486 ms
18 te4-2.ccr02.cle04.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.27.86) 141.215 ms
te8-8.ccr02.cle04.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.31.237) 139.874 ms
te2-8.ccr02.cle04.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.117) 143.468 ms
19 te8-7.ccr01.tol01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.83.213) 142.325 ms
te7-8.ccr01.tol01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.121) 145.091 ms
te7-7.ccr01.tol01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.45.130) 139.566 ms
20 te3-8.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.45.125) 147.392 ms 146.035 ms 146.619 ms
21 38.104.216.162 (38.104.216.162) 143.411 ms 146.267 ms 145.911 ms
22 sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218) 143.067 ms 148.743 ms 143.312 ms
23 s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243) 142.994 ms 142.366 ms 163.614 ms
24 * * *


Chicago, USA


3 xe-2-2-0.mpr1.ord5.us.above.net (209.66.114.49) 55.277 ms 55.286 ms 55.283 ms
4 xe-1-0-0.mpr1.ord11.us.above.net (64.125.24.185) 28.597 ms 28.597 ms 28.588 ms
5 xe-4-0-0.cr1.ord1.us.above.net (64.125.24.178) 29.331 ms 29.325 ms 29.319 ms
6 ae5.er1.ord7.us.above.net (64.125.20.38) 29.295 ms 29.888 ms 27.281 ms
7 zayo-level3.ord7.us.above.net (64.125.12.10) 27.272 ms 27.251 ms 27.230 ms
8 ae-12-51.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.138.133) 27.783 ms ae-22-52.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.138.165) 27.801 ms ae-12-51.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.138.133) 27.783 ms
9 KRAMER-CEIL.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.26.47.58) 30.566 ms 30.565 ms 30.561 ms
10 45.smart-dns.net (206.212.240.45) 31.074 ms 31.072 ms 31.067 ms
11 sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218) 31.819 ms 31.520 ms 31.804 ms
12 s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243) 32.371 ms 39.256 ms 35.081 ms
13 appserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244) 35.461 ms 35.460 ms 35.456 ms

New York City, USA


3 ae2-224.nyc20.ip4.tinet.net (216.221.158.249) 1.000 ms 1.000 ms 1.000 ms
4 xe-3-0-0.chi12.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.107.65) 21.996 ms xe-0-3-0.chi12.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.107.61) 20.997 ms 20.997 ms
5 internap-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.70.2) 20.996 ms 20.996 ms 21.996 ms
6 border6.po1-bbnet1.chg.pnap.net (64.94.32.11) 20.996 ms border6.po2-bbnet2.chg.pnap.net (64.94.32.75) 21.997 ms border6.po1-bbnet1.chg.pnap.net (64.94.32.11) 21.997 ms
7 giglinx-44.border6.chg.pnap.net (69.25.148.66) 23.997 ms 23.997 ms 23.997 ms
8 45.smart-dns.net (206.212.240.45) 23.997 ms 23.997 ms 23.997 ms
9 sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com (67.214.170.218) 23.997 ms 24.996 ms 24.996 ms
10 s6.sb.softgit.com (67.214.170.243) 23.997 ms 23.997 ms 23.997 ms
11 appserver.softgit.com (67.214.170.244) 23.997 ms 23.997 ms 23.996 ms

Atlanta, USA



Amsterdam, Netherlands


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Aug 15, 2013)

*Germany (German Telekom):*


1.|-- speedport.ip 0.0% 25 1.6 1.6 1.1 2.7 0.4
2.|-- 87.186.224.214 0.0% 25 39.2 47.3 37.8 121.6 20.8
3.|-- 87.190.191.70 0.0% 25 42.7 47.9 39.4 127.2 17.6
4.|-- 217.239.39.22 0.0% 25 44.4 50.6 43.0 136.4 22.0
5.|-- te-3-0-0.edge5.frankfurt1.level3.net 0.0% 25 43.4 47.6 43.4 77.9 8.9
6.|-- vlan90.csw4.frankfurt1.level3.net 0.0% 25 153.0 162.2 151.1 216.3 17.7
7.|-- ae-91-91.ebr1.frankfurt1.level3.net 0.0% 25 147.0 150.5 146.2 185.2 9.4
8.|-- ae-46-46.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net 0.0% 25 147.0 152.9 146.0 195.8 13.4
9.|-- ae-41-41.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net 0.0% 25 153.8 163.2 152.2 217.7 19.8
10.|-- ae-5-5.ebr2.Washington12.Level3.net 0.0% 25 152.3 157.9 150.1 209.3 15.8
11.|-- ae-6-6.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net 0.0% 25 147.5 151.8 145.6 208.2 15.1
12.|-- ae-22-52.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net 20.0% 25 147.2 153.1 146.0 238.6 20.5
13.|-- KRAMER-CEIL.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net 0.0% 25 150.8 153.9 149.9 200.3 10.3
14.|-- 45.smart-dns.net 0.0% 25 145.5 150.5 144.8 192.9 10.9
15.|-- sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com 0.0% 25 146.5 153.9 145.3 268.7 25.1
16.|-- s6.sb.softgit.com 4.0% 25 146.4 150.8 145.6 209.5 13.4
17.|-- appserver.softgit.com 4.0% 25 146.2 154.5 145.5 227.1 19.7

*Buffalo:*


1. 192.186.136.10 0.0% 25 0.1 0.1 0.0 0.1 0.0
2. 198.245.64.61 0.0% 25 3.9 3.0 0.8 6.5 1.6
3. host.colocrossing.com 0.0% 25 0.8 0.8 0.7 1.1 0.1
4. host.colocrossing.com 0.0% 25 3.7 1.8 0.6 4.2 1.2
5. 207.86.157.13 0.0% 25 0.3 1.3 0.3 24.1 4.7
6. 216.156.0.253.ptr.us.xo.net 0.0% 25 20.4 18.6 13.6 25.0 3.4
7. 207.88.14.6.ptr.us.xo.net 0.0% 25 13.2 13.2 13.0 13.3 0.1
8. 207.88.184.146.ptr.us.xo.net 0.0% 25 14.2 14.2 14.0 15.1 0.2
9. border6.po1-bbnet1.chg.pnap.net 0.0% 25 14.0 14.4 13.8 21.3 1.4
10. giglinx-44.border6.chg.pnap.net 0.0% 25 14.4 14.4 14.1 14.6 0.2
11. 45.smart-dns.net 0.0% 25 14.5 14.5 14.2 14.9 0.2
12. sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com 0.0% 25 15.0 14.9 14.6 15.1 0.1
13. s6.sb.softgit.com 0.0% 25 15.0 14.8 14.4 15.1 0.2
14. appserver.softgit.com 0.0% 25 14.9 14.8 14.4 15.1 0.2

*Atlanta:*



1. 199.XXX.XXX.XX 0.0% 25 0.7 0.6 0.4 1.1 0.2
2. gi3-48.mag02.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com 0.0% 25 0.4 27.7 0.4 192.5 58.0
3. te0-3-0-4.mpd22.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com 0.0% 25 0.7 1.2 0.6 9.5 1.7
4. te3-1.ccr01.ind01.atlas.cogentco.com 0.0% 25 11.5 15.6 11.4 100.3 17.8
5. te4-3.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com 0.0% 25 14.8 24.5 14.8 185.4 35.8
6. 38.104.216.162 0.0% 25 15.3 15.2 14.8 15.6 0.2
7. sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com 0.0% 25 15.7 15.6 15.2 16.1 0.2
8. s6.sb.softgit.com 0.0% 25 15.2 15.4 15.0 15.7 0.2
9. appserver.softgit.com 0.0% 25 15.4 15.4 15.1 15.7 0.2


*Germany (Strato):*


```
1. 10.169.27.175                           0.0%    25    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.1   0.0
  2. be17.433.core-b1.as6724.net             0.0%    25    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.3   0.0
  3. be1.core-b2.as6724.net                  0.0%    25    0.3   0.9   0.2  15.3   3.0
  4. b-ea7.b.de.net.dtag.de                  0.0%    25    4.4   2.8   0.8   6.1   1.3
  5. b-ea6-i.B.DE.NET.DTAG.DE                0.0%    25   20.4   8.2   0.5  95.1  24.2
  6. 194.25.210.46                          16.0%    25   16.9  86.2  16.9 356.7  91.1
  7. vl-3205-ve-136.ebr2.Berlin1.Level3.net  0.0%    25  115.2 115.5 115.2 120.4   1.1
  8. ae-28-28.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net    0.0%    25  115.2 117.4 115.2 126.0   3.8
  9. ae-21-21.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net    0.0%    25  113.8 115.6 113.6 124.9   3.4
 10. ae-47-47.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net     0.0%    25  113.7 113.9 113.7 115.7   0.5
 11. ae-93-93.csw4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net     0.0%    25  116.6 115.4 115.1 118.9   0.8
 12. ae-91-91.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net     0.0%    25  116.1 115.6 115.5 117.2   0.4
 13. ae-45-45.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net         0.0%    25  113.7 113.8 113.7 115.3   0.3
 14. ae-44-44.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net    0.0%    25  113.9 113.9 113.8 114.9   0.2
 15. ae-5-5.ebr2.Washington12.Level3.net     0.0%    25  113.9 115.3 113.8 124.2   3.0
 16. ae-6-6.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net         0.0%    25  113.9 114.2 113.9 119.5   1.1
 17. ae-22-52.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net      32.0%    25  114.1 162.6 114.1 301.6  65.2
 18. KRAMER-CEIL.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net    0.0%    25  116.8 116.9 116.8 117.0   0.1
 19. 45.smart-dns.net                        0.0%    25  115.3 115.2 114.9 115.4   0.1
 20. sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com      0.0%    25  115.3 115.6 115.3 115.9   0.1
 21. s6.sb.softgit.com                       4.0%    25  115.4 115.5 115.2 115.7   0.1
 22. appserver.softgit.com                   4.0%    25  115.4 115.4 115.2 115.7   0.1
```


----------



## Tux (Aug 16, 2013)

Charter:


HOST: alliance Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1.|-- 192.168.1.1 0.0% 10 0.3 0.4 0.3 0.5 0.1
2.|-- 10.227.192.1 0.0% 10 7.8 9.7 7.1 13.2 2.0
SNIP
6.|-- bbr02atlnga-bue-3.atln.ga.charter.com 0.0% 10 19.4 20.3 17.4 24.1 1.9
7.|-- bbr01atlnga-tge-0-2-0-2.atln.ga.charter.com 0.0% 10 16.4 18.8 14.1 26.6 3.8
8.|-- bbr01blvlil-bue-5.blvl.il.charter.com 0.0% 10 36.6 40.2 36.2 44.9 3.1
9.|-- bbr01olvemo-bue-3.olve.mo.charter.com 0.0% 10 36.9 39.8 36.4 47.0 3.2
10.|-- bbr02chcgil-bue-2.chcg.il.charter.com 0.0% 10 51.4 50.3 44.4 52.9 3.0
11.|-- prr01chcgil-bue-4.chcg.il.charter.com 0.0% 10 42.9 44.3 42.4 48.7 2.0
12.|-- equinix-ix.ord1.us.voxel.net 0.0% 10 50.7 46.1 36.5 53.8 6.5
13.|-- internap.ord1.us.voxel.net 0.0% 10 42.6 44.0 42.0 50.1 2.5
14.|-- border6.po2-bbnet2.chg.pnap.net 0.0% 10 90.6 48.8 36.1 90.6 15.6
| `|-- 64.94.32.11
15.|-- giglinx-44.border6.chg.pnap.net  0.0% 10 37.0 40.9 37.0 47.1 3.2
16.|-- 45.smart-dns.net 0.0% 10 50.3 52.8 50.3 54.6 1.4
17.|-- sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com 0.0% 10 52.7 54.0 49.7 56.6 2.1
18.|-- s6.sb.softgit.com 0.0% 10 51.9 53.0 50.3 58.9 2.5
19.|-- appserver.softgit.com 0.0% 10 50.5 53.8 50.3 65.3 4.3


That guy doing SSD in Atlanta (or: RamNode)


HOST: darrington Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1.|-- 192.249.59.2 0.0% 10 0.1 0.1 0.0 0.1 0.0
2.|-- ae4-222.atl11.ip4.tinet.net 0.0% 10 0.3 0.3 0.3 0.5 0.1
3.|-- xe-5-0-0.chi12.ip4.tinet.net 0.0% 10 44.3 43.7 43.4 44.3 0.3
4.|-- internap-gw.ip4.tinet.net 0.0% 10 30.8 31.1 30.7 34.3 1.1
5.|-- border6.po1-bbnet1.chg.pnap.net 0.0% 10 30.7 31.2 30.7 33.0 0.7
| `|-- 64.94.32.75
6.|-- giglinx-44.border6.chg.pnap.net 0.0% 10 47.1 47.1 46.8 48.5 0.5
7.|-- 45.smart-dns.net 0.0% 10 47.6 47.1 46.9 47.6 0.2
8.|-- sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com 0.0% 10 46.8 46.7 46.4 47.4 0.3
9.|-- s6.sb.softgit.com 0.0% 10 47.4 47.3 47.0 47.6 0.2
10.|-- appserver.softgit.com 0.0% 10 47.6 47.4 47.1 47.8 0.2


Backupsy DEN:


HOST: growler Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1.|-- 162.213.216.129 0.0% 10 0.9 1.4 0.7 3.9 1.1
2.|-- vlan951.dist2.denver2.wehostwebsites.com 0.0% 10 0.9 1.3 0.7 3.3 0.8
3.|-- ae0-10.core1.wehostwebsites.com 0.0% 10 0.3 0.3 0.2 0.4 0.1
4.|-- 68.71.128.69 0.0% 10 2.6 10.0 2.6 42.4 11.7
5.|-- 4.28.20.65 0.0% 10 30.6 30.6 30.5 30.7 0.1
6.|-- vlan52.ebr2.Denver1.Level3.net 0.0% 10 53.4 54.5 53.4 61.1 2.5
7.|-- ae-3-3.ebr1.Chicago2.Level3.net 0.0% 10 54.7 55.5 54.6 61.9 2.3
8.|-- ae-12-51.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net 0.0% 10 53.6 53.6 53.5 54.0 0.1
9.|-- KRAMER-CEIL.car2.Chicago2.Level3.net 0.0% 10 27.9 27.8 27.6 28.0 0.1
10.|-- 45.smart-dns.net 0.0% 10 28.1 28.1 27.8 28.4 0.2
11.|-- sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com 0.0% 10 28.2 28.3 28.0 28.4 0.1
12.|-- s6.sb.softgit.com 0.0% 10 28.4 28.3 28.0 28.4 0.1
13.|-- appserver.softgit.com 0.0% 10 28.3 28.2 27.9 28.4 0.1


DigitalOcean NY2 DC:


```
HOST: silentmoon.imaginarycode.com       Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- 192.241.163.253                     0.0%    10    1.6   1.6   0.9   5.1   1.2
  2.|-- xe-3-0-6.ar2.nyc3.us.nlayer.net     0.0%    10    3.9   2.9   1.6   4.6   1.2
  3.|-- ae6-30g.cr1.nyc2.us.nlayer.net      0.0%    10   39.6  10.3   0.4  39.6  15.8
  4.|-- ae4-133.nyc20.ip4.tinet.net         0.0%    10    0.4   4.5   0.4  40.8  12.8
  5.|-- xe-3-0-0.chi12.ip4.tinet.net        0.0%    10   41.5  25.7  19.1  52.8  12.0
  6.|-- internap-gw.ip4.tinet.net           0.0%    10   22.0  22.0  21.9  22.2   0.1
  7.|-- border6.po1-bbnet1.chg.pnap.net     0.0%    10   59.8  38.4  21.8 148.6  40.5
    |  `|-- 64.94.32.75
  8.|-- giglinx-44.border6.chg.pnap.net     0.0%    10   25.2  25.2  25.0  25.4   0.1
  9.|-- 45.smart-dns.net                    0.0%    10   23.1  23.3  23.1  23.7   0.2
 10.|-- sbisw01.sustainabledatacenters.com  0.0%    10   23.8  23.8  23.6  24.0   0.1
 11.|-- s6.sb.softgit.com                   0.0%    10   23.2  23.6  23.2  24.0   0.2
 12.|-- appserver.softgit.com               0.0%    10   23.2  23.6  23.2  23.8   0.2
```


----------

